

How to Screw Up the Launch of a Multi-Million Dollar Web Property - paraschopra
http://www.onlinesales.co.uk/boutiques-dot-com-screw-up/

======
dholowiski
Summary: Google launches new web site, tells self not to index the site, said
site is not findable by search. Oops.

~~~
some1else
Telling the Google Bot not to index the site is nearly impossible to do by
mistake. Somebody added nofollow specs to the head and anchor tags, with what
seems to be some inexplicable purpose in mind.

Instead, omission of robots.txt and sitemap.xml is a more appropriate reason
to raise an eyebrow.

------
tzury
there you go. Google bought like.com and turn it into boutiques.com

the code snippet presented in the article shows a css from lkimg.com which is
a domain registered under like.com.

viewing the source of <http://www.like.com/aboutus.py> shows that
`BotController.py` ... var bot = "/BotController.py" ...

That is to say, re-branding must go deeper than just replacing the logo on the
envelopes and website ;-)

------
mikecane
It makes me wonder just how grand a disaster Google Editions will turn out to
be.

------
delano
They most likely did it on purpose to limit the amount of traffic.

------
chopsueyar
This is pretty bad.

